# DOVE SEASON IS HERE!!



## fish4wall

good luck to all whos going tomorrow.
please be safe and have fun!!
and no fighting over birds...lol it ain't worth getting beat up or having a bad day


----------



## CHOPIQ

Back at you fish4wall. Be safe tomorrow. Might see you at deer creek. 
Ps sent you a message.


----------



## fish4wall

yea..it would be cool if we can hook up.


----------



## ya13ya03

Can't wait.


----------



## Muddy

I hunted a cut silage field this morning. It was just me and my black dog sitting together. We got a limit in 58 minutes. The birds decoyed really well. My buddy and his son hunted the other end of the field. We decided by about 9:00 that they must have had some bad ammo-they shot a lot but didn’t kill many doves. It was a great overcast morning for hunting. How did everyone do today?


----------



## CHOPIQ

We hunted deer creek. Couldn’t start hunting til noon. From noon til 3 only had one dove. We were in the middle of the pack and the guys on the ends were sky busting. If the dove was within 200 yards they shot at them. All this did was scare the doves before they got to us. We moved to another field and there was a lot of action but due to my son in laws and my poor shooting we ended up with 4 I’m headed back to deer creek tomorrow and try it again. We had to leave at 6 and I heard they started flying better after we left.
Muddy were u on private property?


----------



## Muddy

CHOPIQ said:


> We hunted deer creek. Couldn’t start hunting til noon. From noon til 3 only had one dove. We were in the middle of the pack and the guys on the ends were sky busting. If the dive was within 200 yards they shot at them. All this did was scare the doves before they got to us. We moved to another field and there was a lot of action but due to my son in laws and my poor shooting we ended up with 4 I’m headed back to deer creek tomorrow and try it again. We had to leave room get before 6 and I heard they started flying better after we left.
> Muddy were u in private property?


Yes. I’m debating on what to do this morning. I wanted to hunt again but it’s looking like rain.


----------



## Southernsaug

I hunted Paint Creek and was dumb enough to go at 11:00 to get a spot in the field and wait till noon. It was frigging roasting hot and before 3:00 very few birds flew. I was well done sun baked, had 5 doves by then and so dehydrated I couldn't hardly walk, but I stayed like a fool. Birds started flying about 4:00 and by 4:30 I had 12 in the bag and had lost 3 in the high brush. I was starting too feel bad and have palpitations, so I told my buddy I had to go. Of course my wife had to comment that she was married to a da#n fool, that would do that for a few doves. After 40 years if she's just now figuring that out I think I done pretty well.


----------



## Bprice1031

Southernsaug said:


> I hunted Paint Creek and was dumb enough to go at 11:00 to get a spot in the field and wait till noon. It was frigging roasting hot and before 3:00 very few birds flew. I was well done sun baked, had 5 doves by then and so dehydrated I couldn't hardly walk, but I stayed like a fool. Birds started flying about 4:00 and by 4:30 I had 12 in the bag and had lost 3 in the high brush. I was starting too feel bad and have palpitations, so I told my buddy I had to go. Of course my wife had to comment that she was married to a da#n fool, that would do that for a few doves. After 40 years if she's just now figuring that out I think I done pretty well.


Yes you have done well. We went after work and sat till dark, killing one and only shooting at a total of five or six birds. My wife cooked me a couple burgers up when I got home and just smiled with that smile they have when I showed her what we got.


----------



## Redheads

We hunted a cut cornfield and 3 of us shot all of our doves. Went back cleaned them, drank some beers, and cooked some for lunch.
Dove season has become a tradition for us just as turkey season and deer shotgun season has. Its all about getting together with some buddies hunt a couple of days eat and drink and shoot some doves.
Some guys shot better than others but on average each guy shot over two and a half boxes of shells over the two days


----------



## fish4wall

CHOPIQ said:


> We hunted deer creek. Couldn’t start hunting til noon. From noon til 3 only had one dove. We were in the middle of the pack and the guys on the ends were sky busting. If the dove was within 200 yards they shot at them. All this did was scare the doves before they got to us. We moved to another field and there was a lot of action but due to my son in laws and my poor shooting we ended up with 4 I’m headed back to deer creek tomorrow and try it again. We had to leave at 6 and I heard they started flying better after we left.
> Muddy were u on private property?


Nice meeting you Tuesday. After you left the birds stated flying good till about 7:30ish.


----------



## Muddy

I went out again yesterday and hunted in the on and off rain showers. I wasn’t going to go due to weather, but my 7 year old son didn’t give me a choice. We hunted from 9-11:30 with a few breaks sitting in the truck during downpours. It was a lot of fun with just my son, dog, and myself. The birds flew sporadically every time the rain started and stopped flying between food and thick canopy roost trees. We got soaked to the bone and muddy, but we had a good time and ended up just shy of a limit.


----------



## Muddy

We hunted a wheat field this morning across from a fresh cut silage field that I don’t have permission to hunt. We were set up between the roost and the







fresh silage. The birds decoyed into our spread hot and heavy on their way to the silage. They came in so fast dipping and diving that I couldn’t get a shot off on half of them. It was a perfect cool morning, and then warmed up quick. I love September.


----------



## 21938

Great photo Muddy! The smiles on you two say it all. Your Lab looks like a youngster and I bet he/she had a ball. Good job!


----------



## Uglystix

Love the pic! Is that water behind you? How in the world did you keep a young lab out of there if so!? Lol


----------



## Muddy

We had to take the picture quick. The dog was in the water 2 seconds later. He’s a year and a half old. He’s a pretty good dog. He’s a quick learner.


----------



## Uglystix

Muddy said:


> We had to take the picture quick. The dog was in the water 2 seconds later. He’s a year and a half old. He’s a pretty good dog. He’s a quick learner.


Ha! I love my Labs.


----------



## Muddy

Did anyone hunt this weekend? We took Sunday off and we hit it again yesterday morning. The morning started slow with only 2 doves by 7:45 so we pulled the decoys real quick and changed spots. I hate moving after getting set up and wasting precious time after first light. The morning flight can die off pretty quick. It was a good move though because we got on a better flight line and banged out a limit pretty quick. It was windy out yesterday and we found a low spot in a filed that the doves were flying to buck the wind. Sometimes a contour change of just a foot or two can make a big difference on where they want to be.


----------



## Muddy

We got after the doves Wednesday morning and again today. The birds are aren’t going to our field much anymore, but we are intercepting them on their flight line to the neighbors field. Shots are getting longer. Decoys are pulling some in range. Enough doves are swinging through to bang out a limit.


----------



## Muddy




----------



## Muddy

I’ve had some questions on decoys, so I included some decoy pictures. I use a painters pole with a paint roller(less the roller assembly) attached to a dowel rod. Clip on decoys attach to the dowel rod. A mojo dove and several flicker doves go on the ground. The flicker doves turn on and off automatically and really look like doves landing in a field. I think that the flicker doves work better than anything. Decoys work for doves just like he do for waterfowl. I won’t hunt doves without a decoy spread unless I’m under a good perch tree.


----------



## CHOPIQ

Love the decoy pole muddy. Good idea. I hit Deer Creek Sat. morning and got 4 doves. Still a lot of people dove hunting down there this late in the year.


----------

